# Cut with a prong collar?



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

After herding yesterday, Fawkes was ridiculously muddy, so he got his first bath of the year. When he was almost dry, I noticed on his chest he seemed to have what appeared to be some shampoo stuck in his coat still around the ruff on his neck. I felt down to the skin and realized it was not shampoo but several cuts on one side of his neck that looked mostly scabbed over but one was weeping slightly. I clipped and cleaned them just to be sure, but I found this strange. I hadn't trained with a prong collar in quite some time, but I brought it back out for herding because I'd prefer not to re-injure my back. I realize he could have also be cut on some fence line or out in the woods during a hike or something, but could he have cut himself lunging against the prong collar? Anyone ever had this happen? I've used them for years and I don't think has ever happened. I don't sharpen them either.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I've seen dogs cut by a prong collar before on it was a cheapo collar that the prongs were not rounded on. (Caps would fix that)

I've also seen problems with those "mini" and "micro" prong collars. The prongs are not sharp, but they are stil too pointy. I don't think the skin was broken, but it looked pretty rough.

I did get it with a herm sprenger once. Emma and I got bumrushed by a crazy puppy and she went nuts trying to attack it. I hung her on a tight fit prong collar. I don't know that it was actually cut, but it was red and a little weepy for a day or so.

What kind of prong collar was it? Are the ends of the prongs rounded or flat?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I use the pretty standard sized Herm Sprenger type with the slightly rounded tips. I did have to correct him once yesterday HARD for a cheap shot against a sheep when he was not listening but the cuts look slightly older than from just yesterday. He needs a little more bah ram ewe style and a little less herding by annihilation style. ](*,) We did have a young wether that had a gash on his knee that I sutured up last week, probably from the barbed wire on one side of the smaller holding pens. I was thinking maybe that was it, but there are 3 areas total on the left side of his neck, not just one, and it looks more like a deep scratch rather than a laceration from barbed wire. :-k I may use this as way to practice our off leash obedience at PSA tonight since I'll keep the collar off so he can heal.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If left on to long it doesn't take much to rub the skin raw. Same with an e-collar.


----------

